# Minimum Salary of India Discussion Thread



## Cyberghost (Sep 24, 2015)

Hii, this thread is about ur opinions about raising the minimum salary of India equal to the developed countries like USA($9/hr),Australia($15/hr) etc. Currently all foreign/some Indian companies harness the cheap labor of India and make great profits but they won't sell their end products cheaply in India we need to pay the same price of developed countries  . If a middle-class man want to buy a good tv/mobile phone he need to take a loan from bank or take advantage of monthly installment scheme from the store because of the low salary in India. So, what are ur opinions about raising the minimum salary of India to International Standards


----------



## snap (Sep 24, 2015)

Dat 3rd option


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 24, 2015)

> raising the minimum salary of India equal to the developed countries USA($9/hr),Australia($15/hr)



Not at all. You just can't equate salaries like that. Instead, there should be a strict labour law which clearly defines the minimum wage for each sector/profession.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2015)

People aren't paid for overtime here. That needs to be dealt first.


----------



## tkin (Sep 24, 2015)

Our population is the biggest problem. With a population as big as ours there will always be someone poorer than you who will gladly do your job for a fraction of your salary, think about tenders. This is the biggest problem in India. 

I work in a IT company and have a BTech degree. There is one guy working with me who gets paid less than 1/2 of what I get but he is billed to the client at the same rate, he is as skilled as I am, the only difference is he has  BCA degree, which does not hamper his work. Show me one job except specialists like Medicine and Scientists, I can get you 20 guys to do that job better than the current guy.

Recently in UP 23 lakh candidates applied for a post of Group 4 stuff, they had BTech, MTech and PHDs applying for the post. If I get a PHD to work for me for 15k per month why will I higher anyone less qualified? Unless India pushes strict population control things will go only downhill from here.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 24, 2015)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] I'm really missing the like button here. That's the exact thing what's going on. Nothing will change unless you fix the actual problem.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2015)

India needs population control like Japan


----------



## seamon (Sep 25, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> India needs population control like Japan



Initiate the Hunger games.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 25, 2015)

I am putting an RTI in this thread for who voted ; "No, I'm a filthy NRI I want other Indians to be poor".

- - - Updated - - -

PS : Faith in private companies ( IT Service sector ) has been lost for me.
*****ng Cost cutting driven industries.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 25, 2015)

On the other hand, there are sectors in public service which are superoverburdened like banks


----------



## Anorion (Sep 25, 2015)

eh so what if someone is willing to work for cheaper
raise the minimum salary, and enforce that

population is a resource, it is mean to look at it as a problem. If merely existing is a problem then civilisation is a failure and worldwide suicide is the only solution.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2015)

You don't think population is a problem? You need to travel in a Mumbai local train during the rush hour.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 25, 2015)

Yeah it has a time period, called super dense crush. Get's worse during delays and rainy season. 
Transport is a problem. Congestion is a problem. Energy, Food, Water, Internet, these are problems that have to be solved for whatever amount of people are there, and exponentially more. Our civilization has gone too far and no amount of population control (not talking of planning here, just measures taken in China for example) will allow us to revert to foraging or hunter-gatherer stage.


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 25, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Yeah it has a time period, called super dense crush. Get's worse during delays and rainy season.
> Transport is a problem. Congestion is a problem. Energy, Food, Water, Internet, these are problems that have to be solved for whatever amount of people are there, and exponentially more. Our civilization has gone too far and no amount of population control (not talking of planning here, just measures taken in China for example) will allow us to revert to foraging or hunter-gatherer stage.



the problem relevant to this thread due to population is this.



> Our population is the biggest problem. With a population as big as ours there will always be someone poorer than you who will gladly do your job for a fraction of your salary, think about tenders. This is the biggest problem in India.



we cant live in denial anymore . something has to be done ..
Guess we could make Dan Browns *Inferno * as a compulsory text book in high school .


----------



## Anorion (Sep 25, 2015)

population control is not the solution to salary regulations
or workplace regulations
same page

if someone is working for cheaper, or without benefits, or off contract, would see it as a problem of corruption


----------



## tkin (Sep 25, 2015)

seamon said:


> Initiate the Hunger games.



Dan browns idea in inferno was the best.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> eh so what if someone is willing to work for cheaper
> raise the minimum salary, and enforce that
> 
> population is a resource, it is mean to look at it as a problem. If merely existing is a problem then civilisation is a failure and worldwide suicide is the only solution.


You can raise the minimum salary. But with that comes competition. You want xx amount per hour. There's someone in Brazil who'll do it for half. Let's pack our bags and move the factory. You want yy inr to make this product. Just found that someone in china will do it for 1/3rd.

Global economy.

Suicide is not needed. Follow china. Strict 2 child policy. Fck religious bigots. Everyone of them. People who have more than 2 children should be barred from all govt facilities including job. For those who stick to the limit special benefits to be arranged. Only two children from any family should be allowed to study in govt college. Like this.

Then next step is to create a powerful manufacturing industry. Then ban most imports like China does. Devalue the inr. 

China is the only country which managed to contain a population problem. Look at Bangladesh. It's already a hellhole. Same as Pakistan.

Population will be our biggest problem to solve in the 21st century. Unless we fix it nature will fix it for us. That will be horrible. A time will come when earth's population will tumble over the edge. The nature can only support a fixed number of humans. Once that limit of crossed it will start to stabilize.

We don't need to commit suicide. Nature will kill us anyway.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> population control is not the solution to salary regulations
> or workplace regulations
> same page
> 
> if someone is working for cheaper, or without benefits, or off contract, would see it as a problem of corruption


Then how will you select the candidates? Let's say there is a vacancy of 500 posts. There are 2 million candidates. Who will you pick? Through exam and interviews? You have any idea how much that costs?

Raise minimum salary. No problem. But who gets the job?


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 25, 2015)

tkin said:


> You can raise the minimum salary. But with that comes competition. You want xx amount per hour. There's someone in Brazil who'll do it for half. Let's pack our bags and move the factory. You want yy inr to make this product. Just found that someone in china will do it for 1/3rd.
> 
> Global economy.
> 
> ...



Yeah, India need Natural Disasters like Super Volcanoes, Earthquakes with scale reading of 9 and above followed by tsunamis etc. once in a week to reduce the population.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 25, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Yeah, India need Natural Disasters like Super Volcanoes, Earthquakes with scale reading of 9 and above followed by tsunamis etc. once in a week to reduce the population.



thats an aweful thing to say, suppose the people the natural disaster "reduced", included  your own family ? How about your entire family ?? Would you still say that statement then ?


Death is NEVER a solution..


----------



## Anorion (Sep 25, 2015)

seriously guys this is wack
you want the government to dictate how many children people have and large scale disasters just because you cannot afford a smartphone?

make the process online and transparent. Remove reservations, and give financial support based on merit. there are whole bunch of solutions other than government micromanagement of the gene pool and supervolcanoes.

the problem is really that Indians are corrupt to the core.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2015)

Dude money is also a resource. Money gets divided between the population. If there were less people each single individual will get more money automatically. You cannot print more currency because it leads to other problems like inflation.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 25, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Dude money is also a resource. Money gets divided between the population. If there were less people each single individual will get more money automatically. You cannot print more currency because it leads to other problems like inflation.



ofcourse, no one is arguing that is not true..
but the fact that people are suggesting solutions like suicide, natural disasters, and govt controlling no. of children you have is totally messed up.. It feels like a dyastopian alternate universe future ****

The govt should not control the no. of children a family  can have.. people should instead be made aware of the advantages of having less no. of children.. Imposing a govt rule like that will turn India into a North Korea


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ofcourse, no one is arguing that is not true..
> but the fact that people are suggesting solutions like suicide, natural disasters, and govt controlling no. of children you have is totally messed up.. It feels like a dyastopian alternate universe future ****
> 
> The govt should not control the no. of children a family  can have.. people should instead be made aware of the advantages of having less no. of children.. Imposing a govt rule like that will turn India into a North Korea



I didn't suggest killing people. I suggested India should do what Japan does. Anime and video games instead of Bollywood and Saas Bahu serials.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 25, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> I didn't suggest killing people. I suggested India should do what Japan does. _*Anime and video games instead of Bollywood and Saas Bahu serials. *_



aye man, cant argue with that lol
but that requires changing the standard mentality of people in our country.. here people consider anime and video games to be children's activity, if a 20+ year old guy is seen playing video games by parents/non gamer colleagues, they are pretty much ridiculed for wasting time in childish activities..
Perhaps the next generation of parents, (i.e. yours and mine) will understand


----------



## tkin (Sep 25, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Yeah, India need Natural Disasters like Super Volcanoes, Earthquakes with scale reading of 9 and above followed by tsunamis etc. once in a week to reduce the population.



Too dramatic. I'd take strict policies.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> seriously guys this is wack
> you want the government to dictate how many children people have and large scale disasters just because you cannot afford a smartphone?
> 
> make the process online and transparent. Remove reservations, and give financial support based on merit. there are whole bunch of solutions other than government micromanagement of the gene pool and supervolcanoes.
> ...



You think we care about smart phones that much? With my current salary track I'd never be able to buy an apartment in my city. As my salary increases so will inflation and price of property. You brought up smart phone. We didn't.

- - - Updated - - -



chimera201 said:


> Dude money is also a resource. Money gets divided between the population. If there were less people each single individual will get more money automatically. You cannot print more currency because it leads to other problems like inflation.



This. People fail to understand this. Resource is constant. If we want to improve the lifestyle of everyone here we'll run out of resources pretty fast.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> ofcourse, no one is arguing that is not true..
> but the fact that people are suggesting solutions like suicide, natural disasters, and govt controlling no. of children you have is totally messed up.. It feels like a dyastopian alternate universe future ****
> 
> The govt should not control the no. of children a family  can have.. people should instead be made aware of the advantages of having less no. of children.. Imposing a govt rule like that will turn India into a North Korea



Yes. And all Indians are rational who'll understand the reasoning perfectly. And of course we'll free ourselves from religion as well.

Fancy living in wonderland.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 25, 2015)

> Yes. And all Indians are rational who'll understand the reasoning perfectly. And of course we'll free ourselves from religion as well.
> 
> Fancy living in wonderland.



That is why I said, maybe OUR generation when we become parents, we will find a solution to this problem


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> That is why I said, maybe OUR generation when we become parents, we will find a solution to this problem



I don't think anyone of us who is on a tech forum is a problem to the population of India. The problem exists due to the khandani villagers. Who is going to educate them?


----------



## lywyre (Sep 25, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> I don't think anyone of us who is on a tech forum is a problem to the population of India. The problem exists due to the khandani villagers. Who is going to educate them?



It is not only the 'khandani villagers' that need education and education by itself is not solution enough for existing problems.

Those villagers numbers are coming down very fast, not by suicides, but because of migration to cities for better paying labours. Instead, they get cheated and exploited. Very soon farming is going to be a very expensive venture only the haves can involve in, while the have nots will go bankrupt unable to pay loans. The people who are running US of A are now coming to India. With very large wallets. And they are going to make India another haven for capitalism (in the name of globalisation). Agriculture in USA is of industrial scale. There are small farmers too, but there livelihood is a daily struggle.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 25, 2015)

^
well, these population control policies are also going to disproportionately affect the have nots

approach it as a wealth distribution problem instead of a population problem


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 26, 2015)

We shouldnt go as far as to support deaths . But population control needs to to be taken up seriously by the government.
government needs to publicly educate people about contraceptives and birth control. We have to do away with "Sex doesnt exist in India" attitude at once and be open minded for the sake of our next generation.
If we manage to reduce unplanned pregnancies as much as possible then the rate of rise of population will definitely see a large decline.

P.s. I think Natural Disasters will cause more damage than population explosion


----------



## Anorion (Sep 26, 2015)

^that is education
it does not matter whether there are 10 people or 10 crore people, as long as only a marginal fraction of the population can buy tv/smartphone in one month salary


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2015)

If you take child births into consideration for population explosion then normally Hindus have 2 children on average where as Muslims have 3-4 children on average.

Why cannot the Indian Government control Muslim population is I cannot understand.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 26, 2015)

^ok, so that seems to be a perfectly reasonable and sensible measure
how to get that done? 
We have to register all muslims capable of childbearing, and prevent them from producing too many children. 
I like the idea. We should also allow for sex selection during the human making process, and allow for all couples in their first marriage in India to have exactly one male and one female child as is auspicious according to Hindu tradition.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 26, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^ok, so that seems to be a perfectly reasonable and sensible measure
> how to get that done?
> We have to register all muslims capable of childbearing, and prevent them from producing too many children.
> I like the idea. We should also allow for sex selection during the human making process, and allow for all couples in their first marriage in India to have exactly one male and one female child as is auspicious according to Hindu tradition.


Lol


----------



## Anorion (Sep 26, 2015)

^hey wait, there is just one caveat, husband and wives who are virgin before they conceive exactly one male and one female child. Now all problems are sorted. Everyone, just do this.


----------



## powerhoney (Sep 26, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^ok, so that seems to be a perfectly reasonable and sensible measure
> how to get that done?
> We have to register all muslims capable of childbearing, and prevent them from producing too many children.
> I like the idea. We should also allow for sex selection during the human making process, and *allow for all couples in their first marriage in India to have exactly one male and one female child as is auspicious according to Hindu tradition.*



Trolling or serious???


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 26, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^that is education
> it does not matter whether there are 10 people or 10 crore people, as long as only a marginal fraction of the population can buy tv/smartphone in one month salary



i think it does matter if it is 10 people or 10 crore people. if 10% of people can afford the things u speak of then in the place where there 10 people only 9 are cant afford them. but if there are 10 crore people then there 9 crore people cant afford those things. 

not a realistic comparison i know. but isnt less number of people suffering a better thing ? 

also u have to take into account the available natural resources ( mainly land and water) of the country. Higher population will lead to those natural resources getting used up  too quickly which in turn  leads to increased expenditure for basic survival. in that scenario the people will be ready to work for a lesser pay than before just to keep their family fed.


----------



## tkin (Sep 26, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^
> well, these population control policies are also going to disproportionately affect the have nots
> 
> approach it as a wealth distribution problem instead of a population problem



You are treading into communism. Wealth distribution can only be tackled like that. I think you won't be happy if someone comes and takes your money away to give to the poor so that they can raise 3+ children.

- - - Updated - - -



vito scalleta said:


> We shouldnt go as far as to support deaths . But population control needs to to be taken up seriously by the government.
> government needs to publicly educate people about contraceptives and birth control. We have to do away with "Sex doesnt exist in India" attitude at once and be open minded for the sake of our next generation.
> If we manage to reduce unplanned pregnancies as much as possible then the rate of rise of population will definitely see a large decline.
> 
> P.s. I think Natural Disasters will cause more damage than population explosion



You think sexual education makes any difference? Look at USA. They tried to tackle the problem. Now they have more teenage pregnancy than ever. Nothing will slow down these people who pop out 3/5 children. They think that they cannot take care of even one of them. What would it matter if they have five. Nothing to lose. Only way they will stop if they have something to lose. This is India. People here understand profit loss very well. That's the way we need to deal with this problem.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> If you take child births into consideration for population explosion then normally Hindus have 2 children on average where as Muslims have 3-4 children on average.
> 
> Why cannot the Indian Government control Muslim population is I cannot understand.



Irrelevant. We need to deal with problem on both sides. All couples should be forced to have maximum of two children. Else take away their rights for govt job etc.

- - - Updated - - -



vito scalleta said:


> i think it does matter if it is 10 people or 10 crore people. if 10% of people can afford the things u speak of then in the place where there 10 people only 9 are cant afford them. but if there are 10 crore people then there 9 crore people cant afford those things.
> 
> not a realistic comparison i know. but isnt less number of people suffering a better thing ?
> 
> also u have to take into account the available natural resources ( mainly land and water) of the country. Higher population will lead to those natural resources getting used up  too quickly which in turn  leads to increased expenditure for basic survival. in that scenario the people will be ready to work for a lesser pay than before just to keep their family fed.



People in India who are well fed and rich have this bleeding heart that distorts their views. They are full of compassion (only vocal btw) and they think any problem can be sorted by education. They think that we shouldn't tackle the problem of people having lots of children by force but rather by education. But then realistically nothing works out and they are back to square one.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 26, 2015)

We cant go like China or Japan for population growth.

Its simple, add tax per child if a family has more than 2 children. An Indian starts to think only when money is involved.


----------



## tkin (Sep 26, 2015)

Piyush said:


> We cant go like China or Japan for population growth.
> 
> Its simple, add tax per child if a family has more than 2 children. *An Indian starts to think only when money is involved.*


Exactly. But one cannot add tax as the bleeding hearts will scream their lungs out. Instead deprive them of Govt job, any kind of benefits(PMJJBY etc) then they will listen.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2015)

tkin said:


> Exactly. But one cannot add tax as the bleeding hearts will scream their lungs out. Instead deprive them of Govt job, any kind of benefits(PMJJBY etc) then they will listen.



For the effect to be two fold for controlling population there should be depreviation of Govt. Jobs + any Govt. benefits & a compound tax(more than 2 children -4k where as more than 3 children -6k) which will bleed their hearts out.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh, I just noticed something which contradicts my previous post. Majority of families which have more than 4 children belongs to BPL group. And we all know they dont have a stable job, let alone govt jobs. So, it is required to aim that group, to make them educate regarding this stuff. They have to know that more children != more earning. It actually, most of the times, make things worse for them.

Just to give an example, our maid have a family with 4 children including 2 infants and they are in bad state, living in makeshift tent. And the guy who do the ironing in our street have only 2 children, which he manages to send them to school and give small tasks of getting money from people who used their service in the evening. And they are doing decent, well, better than rest of the daily wage workers.

So, instead of offering them rice/wheat for Rs 5/kg before elections and like, govt should aim for a better solution.


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 26, 2015)

The generation of my grandfathers had 5 or 6 children per family.. the next generation had 2 children. I thought our generation would be satisfied with one or none. but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## tkin (Sep 26, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Oh, I just noticed something which contradicts my previous post. Majority of families which have more than 4 children belongs to BPL group. And we all know they dont have a stable job, let alone govt jobs. So, it is required to aim that group, to make them educate regarding this stuff. They have to know that more children != more earning. It actually, most of the times, make things worse for them.
> 
> Just to give an example, our maid have a family with 4 children including 2 infants and they are in bad state, living in makeshift tent. And the guy who do the ironing in our street have only 2 children, which he manages to send them to school and give small tasks of getting money from people who used their service in the evening. And they are doing decent, well, better than rest of the daily wage workers.
> 
> So, instead of offering them rice/wheat for Rs 5/kg before elections and like, govt should aim for a better solution.


Take for example, this news came around 3 months back. One family in West Bengal had 7 members, parents and 5 kids. The father had no job, so from the very morning he would send these kids to beg or work in hotel. One kid would bring the left over food in home after cleaning the dishes. One day the entire family died from food poisoning. A sad story, but much to be learned. Poor people often think the more kids they have, the more child labors/working hands in the house, hence better money. They forget that children should not be sent to do manual labor, rather they should be educated so at the end they earn more money. But no, we Indians are short sighted, hence there are so many chit fund scams gong on, where they promise to double the amount in 1 year only. We want money right now, no need to invest.

So make a child, now for the next 1-3 years hand it over to beggars for rent(yes, people do that here, I have seen beggars carrying a little child over 5 years, they child changes sometimes), then after that send the child to beg himself with another elder child. After they are 6/7 years old send them to work as a labor, where they are exploited, bot financially and physically, kept on bondage and some money is sent to the father, who doesn't give a damn about the child except that he/she makes money.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 27, 2015)

tkin said:


> You are treading into communism. Wealth distribution can only be tackled like that. I think you won't be happy if someone comes and takes your money away to give to the poor so that they can raise 3+ children.



Unequal wealth distribution puts more pressure and stress on the system than population.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 2, 2015)

Not only Labourers are exploited by their employers, even big corporates, MNC exploit their employees, many of them are well educated.

Companies in india hire less people and get the work done of double of its staff, people work over time and does not get paid, that has to be changed first, government should come with strict laws for that


----------

